# Volvo Ocean Race - Crewman swept overboard



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

From A.P. 14:00 18 May 2006

"A Dutch crewman in the Volvo Ocean Race died early Thursday after being swept overboard in heavy Atlantic seas, race organizers said. Crew mates aboard the* ABN AMRO TWO* yacht pulled helmsman and sail trimmer Hans Horrevoets, 32, of The Netherlands, from the ocean but he failed to regain consciousness. 
The yacht was sailing in 16-foot waves and 35-mph winds when Horrevoets was thrown overboard some 1,300 miles off Land's End, England, the team said. 
The other nine crew members immediately turned the boat around, took down its sails and began a search-and-rescue effort. Horrevoets was located and lifted back on board. "
++

Very very sad news
Tonga


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

That's very sad. My condolences to the family and how distressed the crew must be feeling now.


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

Tragic, as they are coming to the end. My son is involved in the race (not sailing) and says that the feeling in Portsmouth is very subdued rather than looking forward to their arrival.

Sad but life at sea is dangerous if you are on a large ship or a yacht and its a risk they accept. The sad thing is he survived the Southern Oceans to be swept overboard two to three days from home.

Interesting is that the speed of these yaachts is three times the speed of the ROMANIC that I sailoed round the world on.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

So very sad. The most recent comments from the site are here:

http://www.volvooceanrace.org/news/article/2006/may/mobupdate2/index.aspx

One can only feel for the family, crew and friends.

Tonga


----------

